# Buddy List question



## mudbug (Oct 10, 2006)

Been meaning to ask about this.....

How does having the Buddy List help?  I can already see if any of my buddies are online by looking at the bottom of the front page.


----------



## jkath (Oct 10, 2006)

True, but the buddy list stays with you through the threads too. Look to your left 
<---------------------------------


----------



## mudbug (Oct 10, 2006)

good point, jkath.  Still, most of my buddies are as talkative as I am, so they tend to pop up in the general activity pretty frequently.


----------

